# Is it possible to make betta more colorful?



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

I was wondering if theres anyway to make a betta more colorful..my current betta is kind of grayish with a grey/blue tail..i want the whole body to be blue  thanks

i found this 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4822907_betta-fish-colorful.html

is it true?? hahah


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

That might be your betta's true color. If so, there's not really much you can do to change it.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Oh okay ty


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My friend once had a betta who was completely gray. He was perfectly healthy, lived in a nice clean tank, and blew bubblenests, but he just wouldn't gain any more color. As Learn To Fly said, that could just be his true color.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It's more likely the betta in the story was chilled or something, lethargic and gray. The light probably heated up the tank again, helping him get his color back. Like the others said, the only "changes" a betta's color goes through, really, is if they color up after adjusting to their new home, or if they're marbles.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Between Gray or silver. His tank wasn't in direct sunlight. He had a heater and hiding places and his water PH and stuff like that were fine... he was just... gray. 0.o


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Oh ok thx for all the replys!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

When bettas become very stressed they'll lose a lot of their coloring. I bought one from Walmart that was a really dull gray color and not even an hour after putting him in a tank he turned black and red. When bettas are in an ideal environment (2Gs or more and temp that's 76-80*F) than they shouldn't lose any color. If your fish has the marble gene, they'll change colors.


----------

